# Photo iCloud



## Nusyaaa18 (20 Août 2020)

Bonjour, je possède un iPhone 6s qui n'a pas la dernière maj. Le stockage de mon téléphone est SATURÉ (64GO)j'ai décidé donc de faire un tri dans mes applications et mes photos(800photos supprimées) mais rien n'y fait, le stockage redescend a 61go mais le lendemain il revient à 63,4 ce qu'il fait que mes applications plantent. J'ai donc décidé d'acheter un abonnement icloud à 50go pour y transféré mes photos là-bas pour enfin avoir de la place sur mon téléphone, sauf que je n'arrive pas à transférer les photos à mon icloud malgré les tutos sur YouTube lorsque je vais sur mon icloud il n'y a que le tier de mes photos.. Je ne sais plus quoi faire étant donné que j'ai supprimé toutes mes applications afin de libérer de la place mais mon tel est toujours saturé. Avez vous des conseils à me donner ? Merci


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (20 Août 2020)

De plus, lorsque je veux faire une sauvegarde icloud, la sauvegarde reste totalement bloqué pendant des heures


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Dans "Réglages" sur iPhone/ton nom/iCloud/Photos/cocher "optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone", nous verrons ensuite.


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (21 Août 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans "Réglages" sur iPhone/ton nom/iCloud/Photos/cocher "optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone", nous verrons ensuite.


 
Aloors j'ai déjà fait cette manip depuis 3jours mais quand je vais sur icloud mes photos n'y sont pas..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

As-tu bien de l'espace libre sur iCloud ?


----------



## MrTom (21 Août 2020)

Il faut également laisser ton téléphone en wi-fi, si possible branché sur le secteur et sans être en économie d'énergie pour que la synchronisation se lance.
Combien tes photos représentent-elles d'espace dans ton iPhone ? Cela peut prendre pas mal de temps en fonction de la qualité de ta connexion internet.


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (21 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> As-tu bien de l'espace libre sur iCloud ?


Oui !!


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (21 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Il faut également laisser ton téléphone en wi-fi, si possible branché sur le secteur et sans être en économie d'énergie pour que la synchronisation se lance.
> Combien tes photos représentent-elles d'espace dans ton iPhone ? Cela peut prendre pas mal de temps en fonction de la qualité de ta connexion internet.


J'ai environ 32go de photos mais j'ai acheté l'abonnement à 50go.. Effectivement c a peut prendre beaucoup de temps maismon icloud reste intacte, aucune photos ne se transfère depuis que j'ai activé l'option


----------



## MrTom (22 Août 2020)

Est-ce que vous pouvez faire le test inverse :
Vous rendre sur iCloud.com et ajouter une photo qui n’est pas dans votre iPhone à l’application web Photos. Voir ensuite si la photo arrive bien sur votre téléphone.


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (22 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Est-ce que vous pouvez faire le test inverse :
> Vous rendre sur iCloud.com et ajouter une photo qui n’est pas dans votre iPhone à l’application web Photos. Voir ensuite si la photo arrive bien sur votre téléphone.


Jai essayé aussi sauf que je peux importer que les photos et non les vidéos mais je pense que je vais deja mettre toute mes photos comme ca et pour les vidéos je trouverais quelque chose d’autre ! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MrTom (22 Août 2020)

Non le but de la manœuvre c’est de faire un test. J’espère en faisant cela que ça va lancer le processus de synchronisation pour toutes tes photos. Ce n’est pas à mon sens une solution de contournement du problème. Ce n’est pas comme cela que la synchronisation iCloud des photos doit fonctionner.
Peux tu nous dire le résultats des cet essai ?


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (22 Août 2020)

Ah


MrTom a dit:


> Non le but de la manœuvre c’est de faire un test. J’espère en faisant cela que ça va lancer le processus de synchronisation pour toutes tes photos. Ce n’est pas à mon sens une solution de contournement du problème. Ce n’est pas comme cela que la synchronisation iCloud des photos doit fonctionner.
> Peux tu nous dire le résultats des cet essai ?


ah oui je navais pas compris votre message, je vais essayé cela


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (22 Août 2020)

Nusyaaa18 a dit:


> Ah
> 
> ah oui je navais pas compris votre message, je vais essayé cela


Je viens de faire le processus, la photo est sur icloud. Com mais n'apparaît pas dans mes photos..


----------



## MrTom (22 Août 2020)

Le paramètre dans Réglages > Photos > Photos iCloud est-il activé en permanence ? oui/non
Le paramètre Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone est-il coché ? oui/non
L'iPhone est-il en wi-fi ? oui/non
L'iPhone n'est pas en mode économie d'énergie ? oui/non 

Peux-tu également aller voir l’état du chargement en jetant un oeil sur :



> Sur votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, accédez à Réglages > [votre nom] > iCloud > Photos. Vous pouvez également ouvrir l’app Photos, accéder à l’onglet Photos, puis faire défiler jusqu’au bas de l’écran.



Toute la doc iCloud est là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204264


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (22 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Le paramètre dans Réglages > Photos > Photos iCloud est-il activé en permanence ? oui/non
> Le paramètre Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone est-il coché ? oui/non
> L'iPhone est-il en wi-fi ? oui/non
> L'iPhone n'est pas en mode économie d'énergie ? oui/non
> ...


Le paramètre dans Réglages > Photos > Photos iCloud est-il activé en permanence ? oui
Le paramètre Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone est-il coché ? oui
L'iPhone est-il en wi-fi ? oui
L'iPhone n'est pas en mode économie d'énergie ? oui

Alors il est écrit : « chargement de 4861 éléments en pause » en dessous il yvest ecrit que l'espace est insuffisant sur liphone


----------



## MrTom (22 Août 2020)

Ton iPhone serait-il saturé ?


----------



## Nusyaaa18 (22 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Ton iPhone serait-il saturé ?


Oui comme je l'ai dis sur mon premier post c'est même pour cela que j'ai acheté un abonnement icloud, c'est pour cette raison que le transfère icloud ne se fait pas ?


----------



## MrTom (22 Août 2020)

Oui, visiblement l'iPhone a besoin de place pour mettre en route le processus de synchronisation. Je te conseille faire le ménage dans tes applications, éventuellement, de remettre celles dont tu as besoin une fois que la synchro des photos aura pu se faire.


----------



## guytoon48 (23 Août 2020)

Nusyaaa18 a dit:


> Oui comme je l'ai dis sur mon premier post c'est même pour cela que j'ai acheté un abonnement icloud, c'est pour cette raison que le transfère icloud ne se fait pas ?


Bonsoir,

Je crois qu'il y a une incompréhension : iCloud N'EST PAS UNE SAUVEGARDE, c'est une synchronisation. Tu auras la même chose sur iPhone et sur le serveur iCloud, simplement ces mêmes photos seront en version allégées sur le téléphone...
Si tu veux SAUVEGARDER des photos et ainsi faire de la place, tu vas sur iCloud.com et tu les charges vers un disque dur.
Je fais çà tous les ans pour toutes mes photos afin de commencer l'année avec l'espace iCloud vierge et être sur d'avoir un historique bien à l'abri. Les photos de l'année en cours se synchroniseront et pas de soucis de disque saturé. J'ai également opté pour 50 Go.


----------

